# Permanent residency



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

We've been legally resident inSpain for 7 years and have the green residency forms which do not have an expiry date on them. I hear there is such a thing as a permanent residency certificate, is this what we already have or something different? If there is something different do we have to apply for it, is there any benefit to doing so and if we do will we be subject to the new residency requirements re income, healthcare etc, as we have already been here 7 years and I've read they can't apply this retrospectively.? Or should we just sit tight with the green forms we've already got? Confused!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JaneyO said:


> We've been legally resident inSpain for 7 years and have the green residency forms which do not have an expiry date on them. I hear there is such a thing as a permanent residency certificate, is this what we already have or something different? If there is something different do we have to apply for it, is there any benefit to doing so and if we do will we be subject to the new residency requirements re income, healthcare etc, as we have already been here 7 years and I've read they can't apply this retrospectively.? Or should we just sit tight with the green forms we've already got? Confused!


I'd sit tight 


if it doesn't have an expiry date it's 'permanent' right ??

if you are registered as resident then you are registered as resident - you don't have to do it again

I have heard that after 5 years you are 'permanent' anyway - & that they are now only issuing resident certs with a 5 year 'life'

mine doesn't have an expiry date either - so I'm just going to sit tight too


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you I think that's good advice, I'll pass it on to my friends as well. The phrase 'don't go poking a hornets' nest ' comes to mind!


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

OH goes with English people to the Foreigners Office in Almeria to obtain, or renew their residencia. Every time he goes he always checks if the Residencia needs to be renewed, and he is always told 'yes they must return in 5 years to renew it'.

It is probably different in other areas, but in Almeria they are still insisting on renewals every 5 years. Incidently he went with a couple to renew their residency recently and they were not asked to provide any details about health cover or income.

The cost of renewal is only 10.30 euros, so perhaps it is worth renewing it just for peace of mind!!!


----------

